# Closer to recovery



## Amy (Oct 3, 2012)

Thought I'd make a post on how my dissociation has changed in the past 6 months and a few helpful tips...

Ok so, I've been DP'd since October 2011 (crazy to think I've had it just over a year now, seems longer) and found out what it was Febuary 2012. The first 6-8 months were un-imaginable hell, I was diagnosed by a phychologist and admitted to a mental health clinic. I attended 8 months of CBT (Cognitive Behavioral Therapy) and EMDR sessions (Eye movement desensitization and reprocessing) which is a form of psychotherapy which was used for my memory and concentration in sessions disscussing my "issues". Although the therapy was a big relief for me personally and emotionally, it didn't shift much in terms of my DP... but it did give me safety, reasurrance and towards the end of my relationship with my therapist, much more confidence in myself.

Before DP I would seem confidient and happy to others but underneath I was lethargic, lazy, emotionally unstable and quite depressive. Going through my worst months of DP I lost my memory, ability to walk properly as I'd developed nervous somitasation, I felt utterly and completely LOST. There are no words you can put to it. I would constantly repeat myself to my family who had to take care of me and I was a few stages away from vegtable status. I had no friends, thought I'd be forever alone and knew It wasn't living.

It's been 6 months now since I left my therapy. I have a job, a boyfriend, drink with friends on the weekends, travel, have MORE confidence in myself than BEFORE DP (I kid you not), smile for no reason, see life in music. I am feeling 50% myself again WITH DP, I am not recovered. How did I get to this?

*STICK THE MIDDLE FINGER UP *to this monster illness!

*DO *things that you used to enjoy, find a new hobby.​
*GO* out like you would normally. Yes it may be scary at first but the fear dies down and you forget what you were so worried about.​
*Co-opperate* with yourself, if you feel like you're not able to do the same things, find new things! spirituality and relaxation.​techniques have helped people, even looking into a religion or joining a new club.​
*Keep entertained*, distraction is always helpful as it can take focus off of a bad day and trains your brain to be calmer​Excersise. Now I know some people say that it can make your dissociation worse but if you can handle it, its brilliant what a few hours a week can make in difference. You will sleep better, your mood is better, you just FEEL better!​
*Talking about it*. Friends can be a huge help with venting and through this site I found It was a relief to hear other peoples stories and I've met some very cool people​
*Sleep*. Sleep is important, it regulates the brain, refreshes you, helps your skin, bones, muscles. It's good for you to have plenty of healthy zzz's!​
*Keep your calm*. Because most of you will have experianced a DP/DR attack, you know that it cannot physically 'harm' you. It will make you feel very uncomfortable, yes.. but it can't do you any harm. Learn what makes you panic and notice why you panic, I used this technique and I found the more I just let the fear sit and be there... the quicker it went. Fresh air, 2 glasses of water and talking on the phone when I have attacks really helps me.​
All in all, I've changed my lifestyle. I didn't think I'd ever get better in the state I was in.. but it's possible and I believe everyone can improve their DP by just changing your attitude and/or lifestyle. I still get my very bad days and dissocate randomly when it feels like but it's 80% less and feels like it's going more as the months pass. So, hope I've given you some hope and I wish the best to all of you strong people:~)


----------



## Amy (Oct 3, 2012)

.


----------

